
Cuba moves toward striking changes to recognize private property, et al - DoreenMichele
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/cuba-moves-toward-striking-changes-to-officially-recognize-private-property-foreign-investment/2018/07/21/cd5c230a-8c69-11e8-9d59-dccc2c0cabcf_story.html
======
mc32
So, what do they plan on doing with all the nationalized and ex-propriated
properties the gov took all those years ago, give it back to the title
holders' descendants? Miami Cubans are going to have some questions...

